# Xbox 360 Live Stream



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/e3
http://www.ustream.tv/e3/v3

*CoD: Black Ops*
All CoD map-packs will now come to Xbox 360 first.

*Opening*
Halo, GoW, and CoD are biggest franchises. 
Project Natal renamed Kinect. 
Going to show off all new experiences.

*Metal Gear Rising*
Kojima, exe. producer of MGS, on stage.
Some other guy on stage to show of MG: Rising for 360.
New world, Zan-Datsu, meaning "to cut, to take"
Showing off trailer. Looks very futuristic and awesome.
Trailer shows of character using sword to cut random stuff. 
Has subtitle "Lighting Bolt Action"
Spoiler Alert: You can cut a watermelon.

*Microsoft Game Studios*
Talking about main protagonists.
Video games are huge part of pop culture.
Every game, demo, experience shown today only available on 360.

*Gears of War 3*
Zomg, female gears?
4-Player Co-Op (Already knew that)
New Alien that pisses on you through it's tail. 
All enemies look badass
New mode, called "Beast"

*Fable III*
50 years after Fable II
More British humor
Coming out October
Go from revolution to being a ruler.

*Codename: Kingdoms*
New partner with Microsoft Games
New game

*Halo*
2 billion online hours
34 million copies sold
2.7 million people played Reach online beta
World premiere of campaign
Reach Ships in September
HUD looks same from multiplayer beta
New Kill-cam for stealth kills; similar to online beta.
UNSC rocket of the sorts in campaign. Not controllable as far as we know.
Launching September 14, 2010.

*Xbox Live*
25 million members
lol microphone trouble on stage

*Kinect*
"Imagine a living room is smarter"
Kinect is so simple; anyone can use it.
Wave to sign in. Kinect recognizes profile.
Wave again to get to Kinect hub.
Find friends, social networking on hub, games
Say "Xbox" to trigger voice-recogniction.
Can use hand motions to scroll through movie scenes.
Once again use voice-recognition to pause and play movie.
This just in: Kinect comes with Justin Beiber Soundtrack.
Coming to every country 360 is sold.

*Xbox Live - Video Kinect*
Xbox Live Coming to windows phone 7
Video Kinect (take that Face Time!) - video chat w/o headset
Connects with 360 and windows messenger
HI KRISTEN!
Can watch videos, listen to music, tv, other stuff together over Video Kinect
Camera follows you by moving. Tracks skeleton to keep into shot.
Also coming to Windows Live

*ESPN*
Coming to 360
Live games and on-demand events
Sports fans will have access to more than 3500 sports games
"GOAAAAAAAAL!"
During Game polls - Uses Kinect
Trivia questions
Can access ESPN.com without leaving game.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 14, 2010)

What a load of ****.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> What a load of ****.


Cry some more baby


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.ustream.tv/e3/v3


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 14, 2010)

MGS:Rising Looks Beasty :O


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

It's on television too. It's on spike.

Mediacom - Channel 73


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> All CoD map-packs will now come to Xbox 360 first.


Why.. just why stupid greedy microsoft


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may or may not include PC games as well. I'm not sure.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> MGS:Rising Looks Beasty :O


It'll be better on PS3.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even worse!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Jesus.  I thought last year's Microsoft presentation was bad.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

Do microsoft actually make their own games or do they just spend their money on getting maps earlier...


----------



## Conor (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Do microsoft actually make their own games or do they just spend their money on getting maps earlier...


It really doesn't matter.

Its a decent line up, nothing more.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

ESPN! *censored.3.0* yeah!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

My internet is acting up, and I have to leave. 

So just watch the stream if you want updates or go somewhere else.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just think someone's being a poor little fanboy. 

Seriously, Kid, we've not gone bashing the ps3 and their keynote. So pipe down and shut up.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Not too interested in Kinect until they show me some bad ass FPS play.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

This is like a better Wii Sports.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm really annoyed that Joyride became part of Kinect... I wanted that game. =(


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm really annoyed that Joyride became part of Kinect... I wanted that game. =(


I forgot that that was supposed to be a regular game.


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not greedy. You have to pay for live, you should get perks like this outta the deal. 

I'm still holding out for news on CoD black ops.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

IDK my BFF Oscar?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another example of getting what you pay for.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im just annoyed that black ops will probably have zombies but ill have to wiat a month extra for each map
and fan boy? Haha please tell me your joking i thought a fan boy is someone who only likes one company while i like multiple companys


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

This motion capture technology is incredible.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> This motion capture technology is incredible.


Are they still making that game with Milo


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Im just annoyed that black ops will probably have zombies but ill have to wiat a month extra for each map
> and fan boy? Haha please tell me your joking i thought a fan boy is someone who only likes one company while i like multiple companys


Then you'll just have to wait then.
And no, not joking. Regardless of liking multiple companies, you're still an idiot and so overly negative towards some.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

When she did the sweatshirt thing, I definitely said 'wow'.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason im negative to xbox is because of the fans at my school trying to start a console war every 5 seconds


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take you meant to say console war. And that's hardly a reason to be negative here, we're not the kids at your school.


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they bring video game consoles to school, and repeatedly press the power button throughout the day?


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinect (sp?) looks pretty cool.  I might actually buy it if they lower the prices but you know Microsoft and their money.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

Dance games! ... no thanks


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh alright then

@Pear: Lol typo


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2010)

Watching on spike tv


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Dance games! ... no thanks


I couldn't stop loling at the air humps and such XD


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Kinect (sp?) looks pretty cool.  I might actually buy it if they lower the prices but you know Microsoft and their money.


Yeah, as long as they keep it under $100 it would be reasonable.


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm just bein' a rooster.


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Dance games! ... no thanks


Andy what do you think about Kinect? (sp?)

OH HELL YEAH.  BEASTIE BOYS ON THE DANCE GAME.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

I've lost all faith in Microsoft.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I've lost all faith in Microsoft.


Why?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2010)

Lol@danceing gay guy


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like somebody isn't watching E3.   And it's not like I had any faith in microsoft to begin with.  Jesus christ.


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Lol@danceing gay guy


u2funny!!!!!!111!!!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

My mother and sisters are going to eat this *censored.2.0* up, though.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Show me some Kinect FPS!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt bother to watch microsoft since id ont ahve a 360 but i think there all right


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

STAR WARS... So happy 

^________________________________________^


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2010)

The star wars game looks interesting  I wanna be a Jedi!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

Neeeerds... no just kidding im not a ass


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2010)

I wonder why Spike TV is hosting commercial free Microsoft E3 :0 I don't think nintendo is getting that treatment


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Forza would be sick if I liked racing games.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> I wonder why Spike TV is hosting commercial free Microsoft E3 :0 I don't think nintendo is getting that treatment


Because, many XBox gamers are men. Many Nintendo gamers are boys. Spike is a network for men.


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinect is going to launch tons of copies the first day it comes out.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because men like to dance...


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2010)

0snap, xbox looks sexy now


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

I really don't like the new xbox style.


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2010)

That Xbox made me jizz.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

You're *censored.2.0*ting me.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

FFFFFFF*censored.3.0* Built in wifi


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

WHAT THE *censored.3.0*.

*censored.3.0* YOU MICROSOFT.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

A new Xbox today!?!?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2010)

LOOK Under Your Seat!!! Errabody gots dem new boxes!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

AGGGGGGGHHH I want a refund.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> AGGGGGGGHHH I want a refund.


Me too, man. I just got my new one. God *censored.3.0*ing dammit.


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> A new Xbox today!?!?


It will be later this week but if you are in the theater where E3 is then you get it today!  I'm expecting a lot of these are going to be on eBay and selling for tons until they are released.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

If you're there you get a free 360 slim.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so raging righ tnowsfhbd gwESRNFBOIGWerbshberJN\MTEOP\NTefsdnhgbngh\dzrew


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> AGGGGGGGHHH I want a refund.


Same. I pay $400 for a 360 elite, pay $100 for a wireless adapter, 
and now they ship out one with built in wifi, twice the hard drive, sexier outside, and no RROD for $100 less?

FFFFUUUU-


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

God damn. Anyway, when was the Kinect release set at?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> God damn. Anyway, when was the Kinect release set at?


Nov. 4th

And it's not that I want a refund on my xbox, it's I want a refund on my wifi *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. I saw it and was like
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxfcAi8s5TU&playnext_from=TL&videos=4j7rWALSXug&feature=grec_index'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxfcAi8s5TU&playnext_from=TL&videos=4j7rWALSXug&feature=grec_index' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Gnome (Jun 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not coming to PS3. What are you on about?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

This might make me get a 360 ^_^


----------



## Conor (Jun 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> This might make me get a 360 ^_^


Your opinions changed quick.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 14, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.....


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REAL quick.


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody got a image because my Paint won't work and I lost my paste.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Metal gear rising is coming to ps3.
I only really got interested in metal gear and fable... And I could play both of them on a ps3 or pc respectivly so...

New xbox looks great, though.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazon Preordering says hi.
http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Gear-Solid-Rising-Playstation-3/dp/B002I0J8FI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1276544447&sr=8-1


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

So I didn't watch the press conference, but I read this thread.

Microsoft can blow me for finally bringing out integrated wireless now.  It cost me 100 dollars for their stupid adapter, that's not *censored.3.0*ing cheap.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Xbox Live - Video Kinect*
> Xbox Live Coming to windows phone 7
> Video Kinect (take that Face Time!) - video chat w/o headset
> Connects with 360 and windows messenger
> ...


this pleases and intrigues me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinda pissed that Activision continues to be a rooster with Call of Duty. At least they didn't announce Guitar Hero 20 or something. 

New 360 is pretty cool, wonder what the failure rate may be. 

And I hate trailers/commercials for multiplatform games but only list 360. Like MGS: Rising.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kinda pissed that Activision continues to be a rooster with Call of Duty. At least they didn't announce Guitar Hero 20 or something.
> 
> New 360 is pretty cool, wonder what the failure rate may be.
> 
> And I hate trailers/commercials for multiplatform games but only list 360. Like MGS: Rising.


It was already announced, it is called Warriors of Rock.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 14, 2010)

*Doesn't affect me but will get fanboys pissed.* CoD: Black Ops
All CoD map-packs will now come to Xbox 360 first.


*didn't see that coming <_<* Halo, GoW, and CoD are biggest franchises.
*durr*Project Natal renamed Kinect.


*holysheet* Spoiler Alert: You can cut a watermelon.


*REALLY?*Video games are huge part of pop culture.


*wut!*Zomg, female gears?




*-_-*2 billion online hours
34 million copies sold
*wtf!*2.7 million people played Reach online beta

Xbox Live
*WOW*25 million members


*Who cares?*ESPN


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kinda pissed that Activision continues to be a rooster with Call of Duty. At least they didn't announce Guitar Hero 20 or something.
> 
> New 360 is pretty cool, wonder what the failure rate may be.
> 
> And I hate trailers/commercials for multiplatform games but only list 360. Like MGS: Rising.


Do you really think mocrosoft will flash a giant playstation symbol in the middle of their press conference??


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but that was a generalization. FFXIII anyone? MW2? It wouldn't kill someone to at least list Playstation or better yet, get rid of the stupid ass Xbox logo to list all consoles it's going to be on.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cos microsoft spends big bucks makin' sure that happened on the ads.

But FF13 sold twice as well on Ps3 so it only works in select cases, clearly.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2010)

Entire thing was hilarious.
The baby of Sony 06 and Nintendo 08.
I LOVE YOU SKITTLES!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Entire thing was hilarious.
> The baby of Sony 06 and Nintendo 08.
> I LOVE YOU SKITTLES!


That kid was adorable.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Tiger.

Also, Skittles rapes Milo.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

Gonna watch the conference in a bit, watched the preview, looked amazing, force unleashed 2, gears 3, fable 3, halo, call of duty, and it looks like a bunch of other new games which I'll look into later. Oh, and new Xbox design (I'll be picking this up, I pretty much landed a job so I'll have lots of money to spend on my crazy technology obsession)


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Gonna watch the conference in a bit, watched the preview, looked amazing, force unleashed 2, gears 3, fable 3, halo, call of duty, and it looks like a bunch of other new games which I'll look into later. Oh, and new Xbox design (I'll be picking this up, I pretty much landed a job so I'll have lots of money to spend on my crazy technology obsession)


Spoiler, you listed the only good games they showed.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Force unleashed 2?  Good?

hahaha


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Force unleashed 2?  Good?
> 
> hahaha


LOVED the first. At least on the real consoles, the Wii one was utter *censored.2.0*.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

Meh to Force Unleashed. First was fun, we'll see how this one plays.

"Oh look, Vader betrayed me... again." 

Twenty minutes later: "Oh look, Vader betrayed me... again." 

And what's the trailer for FU2? "Oh look, Vader betrayed me... again."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought the first was pretty good, wasn't what I was hoping for but it was good. TFU2 is iffy.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Meh to Force Unleashed. First was fun, we'll see how this one plays.
> 
> "Oh look, Vader betrayed me... again."
> 
> ...


Story wasn't amazing but i thought the gameplay was a lot of fun.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL! Did anyone see the new sports game? It looks very similar to a certain Wii game....
http://www.youtube.com/v/nZL_UkNwEJU


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> LOL! Did anyone see the new sports game? It looks very similar to a certain Wii game....
> http://www.youtube.com/v/nZL_UkNwEJU


except it has better graphics and you dont wave a *censored.8.7* around.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just your body. 

HUGE DIFFERENCE THERE FOLKS.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> So I didn't watch the press conference, but I read this thread.
> 
> Microsoft can blow me for finally bringing out integrated wireless now.  It cost me 100 dollars for their stupid adapter, that's not *censored.3.0*ing cheap.


I feel the same way. A hundred beans is no joke.


----------

